
Climate scientists are now grading climate journalism - sgift
http://www.theguardian.com/environment/climate-consensus-97-per-cent/2016/apr/26/climate-scientists-are-now-grading-climate-journalism
======
brudgers
Climate Feedback homepage:
[http://climatefeedback.org/](http://climatefeedback.org/)

Unfortunately, the feedback page shows the asymmetric effort required to
combat journalism with scientific fact:
[http://climatefeedback.org/feedbacks/](http://climatefeedback.org/feedbacks/)

